#  > Telecomunicações >  > TP-Link >  >  firmware tplink 542

## dougdoidao

Pessoal, tenho vários roteadores tplink 542 e sei que eles suportam função cliente, mas atualizando a firmware dele com as do site da tplink não estou conseguindo fazer isso funcionar.
O roteador tem chip da atheros, por isso que procuro uma firmware para instalar nele para que ele funcione em modo cliente e se possível com a função cliente isp. Pois preciso colocar ele como cliente em uma rede wireless...

Grato.

----------


## VIASATT

O software não tem nem site survay, infelizmente esses radios não tem modo cliente. Consegui preço de 107,00 com nota.

----------


## dougdoidao

No meu caso tive que fazer um wds com a bridge das torres, funciona muito bem, mas pra alinhar a antena uso um rádio da zinwell pra medir o sinal, só ai que ligo o tplink, que pelo custo benefício é bem viável utiliza-lo.




> O software não tem nem site survay, infelizmente esses radios não tem modo cliente. Consegui preço de 107,00 com nota.

----------

